# Bios detects optical drives but kernel doesn't? SOLVED

## duby2291

Yeah, the kernel isnt detecting my optical drivers. Some information for you guys to look at. My board has and AMD785G NB and a SB710 SB.

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 RAID bus controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [Non-RAID5 mode]

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device b002

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-MA770-DS3rev2.0 Motherboard

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5002

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a102

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device 5004

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6800 Series]

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e174

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series]

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa88

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. Device 7132

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil24

```

```

<*> RAID Transport Class

-*- SCSI device support

<*> SCSI target support

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

*** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***

<*> SCSI disk support

< > SCSI tape support

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

[ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<*> SCSI generic support

< > SCSI media changer support 

[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

[ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

[ ] SCSI logging facility

[*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning 

SCSI Transports  ---> 

[ ] SCSI low-level drivers  --->  

< > SCSI Device Handlers  ---> 

< > OSD-Initiator library  

```

```

   --- Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

[ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting

[*]   ATA ACPI Support

[ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support 

*** Controllers with non-SFF native interface ***

<*>   AHCI SATA support

< >   Platform AHCI SATA support 

< >   Initio 162x SATA support 

< >   ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620) 

<*>   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support 

[*]   ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA) 

*** SFF controllers with custom DMA interface *** 

< >     Pacific Digital ADMA support 

< >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support

< >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)

[*]     ATA BMDMA support

*** SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***

< >       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 

< >       Marvell SATA support

< >       NVIDIA SATA support

< >       Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support

< >       Silicon Image SATA support 

< >       SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support

< >       ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support 

< >       ULi Electronics SATA support 

< >       VIA SATA support

< >       VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support 

 *** PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA ***

< >       ALi PATA support

<*>       AMD/NVidia PATA support 

```

dmesg | grep scsi

```

[    0.308641] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    1.985229] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.985317] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.985381] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.985443] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.985925] scsi4 : sata_sil24

[    1.985991] scsi5 : sata_sil24

[    4.993679] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       4.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.994348] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.994798] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380815AS       4.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.995362] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    4.995808] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500AAKS-6 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    4.996353] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    6.552497] scsi6 : usb-storage 3-3:1.0

[    7.214940] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000333AS     CC1F PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    7.215575] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    7.554676] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Y-E DATA USB-FDU          7.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    7.556046] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

```

dmesg | grep sd

```

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sdc3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livedvd-12.0 console=tty1 quiet

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sdc3 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livedvd-12.0 console=tty1 quiet

[    4.994179] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    4.994348] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    4.994356] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.994363] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.994446] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.995200] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 156301488 512-byte logical blocks: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

[    4.995347] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    4.995353] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.995362] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    4.995412] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.996192] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    4.996330] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[    4.996337] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    4.996353] sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    4.996396] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    5.009638]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[    5.010571] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.016729]  sdb: unknown partition table

[    5.017306] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    5.020322]  sda: sda1

[    5.020333] sda: p1 size 312319602 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capacity

[    5.020951]  sda: sda1

[    5.020957] sda: p1 size 312319602 extends beyond EOD, truncated

[    5.021488] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.215375] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    7.215557] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[    7.215564] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    7.215575] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    7.215628] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    7.231980]  sdd: sdd1

[    7.232653] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.242850] EXT4-fs (sdc3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    7.252335] EXT4-fs (sdc3): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[    7.298540] EXT4-fs (sdc3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    7.556046] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    7.634431] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   13.235028] Adding 8000364k swap on /dev/sdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8000364k 

[   13.727455] EXT4-fs (sdc3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   13.986111] EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   50.272702] EXT4-fs (sdc3): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[   50.277740] EXT4-fs (sdc1): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

```

dmesg | grep sr results with a big fat nothing.

```

```

But the Bios is detecting the optical drives. No detection in the kernel. I think I have the kernel configured properly. If you guys have any ideas what I'm doing wrong please let me know.Last edited by duby2291 on Tue Jan 08, 2013 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller
> ...

 

You need to enable CONFIG_ATA_ATIIXP as well ("ATI PATA Support").

----------

## duby2291

Yep that was exactly what it was. I had AMD/nVidia drivers selected when I needed ATi drivers. Thanks for pointing that out. All is well now.

EDIT: What I don't get about this is that both of my optical drives are SATA, but enabling this IDE driver made them work. Strange huh?

----------

## roarinelk

 *duby2291 wrote:*   

> Yep that was exactly what it was. I had AMD/nVidia drivers selected when I needed ATi drivers. Thanks for pointing that out. All is well now.
> 
> EDIT: What I don't get about this is that both of my optical drives are SATA, but enabling this IDE driver made them work. Strange huh?

 

It's not strange, they just glued a ide-sata bridge to their old IDE controller hardware ;-)

----------

## vode

Thank you very much. This thread solved my problem too.

----------

## s4e8

get in bios, disable the combined mode. this way you got 6 port ahci, no atiixp anymore.

----------

